# which is better M8 or 3PK



## B4pimp (Sep 2, 2004)

I was just wundering Which is better before i go out and buy one.If anyone could help me they would help me out alot.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The 3PK probably has the advantage for bells and whistles and high tech but I honestly can't see any radio being better than my M8. There is a reason the M8 is the most popular radio among die hard racers.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I haven't used the m8, I had a 3pj..and now the 3pk..and LOVE the 3pk , and after having it...I NOW am learning how to use the old 3pj that I basically bought..hated, and put in the cupboard...


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

They are both world class radio's.I would suggest the one that you feel most comfortable with.I wanted an M8 but it just wouldnt fit my hand.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Or it could be the M8 has been on the market a lot longer?


----------



## B4pimp (Sep 2, 2004)

its just hard to deside becase the 3PK has alot of programs and different things you can ajust.but on the other hand the M8 has the option of sithissize and the new thing that is coming out were you can use like cell phone channels and never half to ajust it. but thank you every body that helped me out


----------



## Wedekind (Jan 2, 2005)

I have the M8 and love it, there both great radio's


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

both radios are xcellent... see if you can hold either one, as each one feels a tad diff in diff peoples hands.

i like the m8, with a layer of tennis grip on handle.

you cant go wrong with either. my call is the m8 =)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The new modules will be available for the 3PK too. I say what Mutts says... find out which one feels best in your hand. The 3PK and M8 feel A LOT different in your hand. I use the 3PK.


----------



## B4pimp (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks everyone


----------



## kyoshojoe (Oct 14, 2004)

*Synth on 3PK*

You can also use the Spectra synth module in the 3PK with no problems...


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

kyoshojoe said:


> You can also use the Spectra synth module in the 3PK with no problems...


Does anyone actually have one of the new systems yet?


----------



## B4pimp (Sep 2, 2004)

I went out and bought the 3pk and i used to have a M8.and i made up about 2 laps just by swithing to te 3PK.and the 3pk has so many things on there and settings y not put a game on there like PONG.....lol...../and can you really put the synth module on the 3PK?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Horizon shows them not available to the public yet.

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByCategory/Product/Default.aspx?ProdID=SPM1104


----------

